# des logiciels pour un LC ou performa



## ccciolll (4 Mai 2006)

Il me semblait qu'il y avait un forum jurassic macs, mais je le trouve plus.

Bah, tant pis, je poste ici.

Un copain m'a laissé entendre qu'il existait à Marseille un collectif qui collectionne et transforme des logiciels pour qu'il spuissent tourner sur des LC, performa et compagnie.

J'ai moi-même trois de ces boites à pizeza à la maison (on en trouve aux encombrants !!!) et je comptais en mettre une dans la chambre de maf ille de 3 ans, puisque j'ai aussi un écran qui me reste.

Mais à trois ans, il faut des programmes adaptés, je vais pas lui installer illustrator ou photoshop !

Donc j'aurais aimé contacter ce collectif (ou n'importe qui pouvant me répondre), voir s'ils auraient des logiciels pour enfants de3 ans qui tournent sur LC/Performa.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

En tous cas, quand ma fille avait trois ans, il y en avait, au moins en shareware.


Tu pourrais explorer le Grenier du Mac, déjà.

Sinon, j'en ai proposé un ici.

Pour finir, Jurassic Mac à été fusionné avec Mac OS 9 pour donner Classic Mac, donc tu as posté au bon endroit.


----------



## Langellier (4 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai fait une liste de jeux compatibles tous systèmes 6 à 9.
Pour un enfant de 3 ans je vois
mac Tuberling.
On le trouve à télécharger précisément ici


----------



## grig (4 Mai 2006)

Au moins, tu vas pouvoir faire tourner Vette! évidemment, ce n'est pas Vice City, mais tout de même, pour un vieux jeu, ça décoiffe...


----------



## grig (4 Mai 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, tu vas pouvoir faire tourner Vette! évidemment, ce n'est pas Vice City, mais tout de même, pour un vieux jeu, ça décoiffe...


Ma fille, à trois ans, jouait à Snood, à Moz Pong, Shangaï, Game of the wind, et je ne sais plus...


----------



## LC475 (4 Mai 2006)

Il y a aussi :

http://macetcolle.free.fr

mais le site n'a plus été mis à jour depuis quelques temps...


----------



## chipchipe (10 Mai 2006)

merci pour tous ces sites de vieux jeux.


----------



## grig (10 Mai 2006)

chipchipe a dit:
			
		

> merci pour tous ces sites de vieux jeux.



vieux jeu, moi ?, allons:bebe:


----------



## Luc G (10 Mai 2006)

Comme Langellier, j'ai un faible pour Mac Tuberling.
Sans oublier "coloring book" avec des petits trucs musicaux ou visuels quand le dessin est fini de colorier.

Ce sont des petites bricoles mais mon gamin en a bien profité à l'époque.

Et puis ne pas oublier macpaint (ou, mais c'est un peu moins pratique, le module bitmap de clarisworks), grioubiller, ça plaît à cet âge-là


----------



## ccciolll (16 Mai 2006)

LC475 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi :
> 
> http://macetcolle.free.fr
> 
> mais le site n'a plus été mis à jour depuis quelques temps...



pas mis à jour, certes, mais c'est déjà pas mal du tout !

Faut pas se plaindre quand on a des vieux coucous comme les nôtres !


----------



## ccciolll (16 Mai 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Ma fille, à trois ans, jouait à Snood, à Moz Pong, Shangaï, Game of the wind, et je ne sais plus...



à tout hasard, sais-tu où les trouver avant que je ne fasse une recherche ?

Pour Vette, j'ai essayé de faire une recherche mais je tombe soit sur des sites Corvette, soit sur des sites d'une actrice porno nommée Vette


----------



## ccciolll (16 Mai 2006)

Bon, vous m'avez gâté pour la liste de jeux, merci merci merci.

Maintenant je vous demande conseil : j'ai 2 LC et un performa 450.
Lequel je garde ?


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous m'avez gâté pour la liste de jeux, merci merci merci.
> 
> Maintenant je vous demande conseil : j'ai 2 LC et un performa 450.
> Lequel je garde ?



Le performa 450 est un LCIII. Si les autres sont des LC "tout court", le LCIII est nettement (enfin tout est relatif bien sûr ) plus performant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2006)

Des LC tout court, ou des LC kekchose ?

Le Performa 450 est en fait un LC III (proc 68030 à 25 Mhz). il n'y a dans la famille que trois LC plus puissants :

Le LC III+ (même processeur 68030 mais à 33 Mhz au lieu de 25)
le LC 475 (proc 68LC40 à 25 Mhz, dernier LC en format "boite à pizza")
le LC 630 (68LC40 à 33 Mhz, dans un boitier plus important permettant d'intégrer un lecteur de CD interne).

et deux "moins puissants" :

Le LC (68020 à 16 Mhz),
le LC II (68030 à 16 Mhz mais avec une carte mère moins efficace que le LC III, donc beaucoup moins performant).

Le problème pour s'y retrouver, c'est que ces machines ont été sorties sous tout un tas de noms différents dans la gamme "Performa".

EDIT : Bon, LucG, t'as pas fini de me griller, là ?


----------



## ccciolll (18 Mai 2006)

Bon, j'ai essayé de savoir de quels LC il s'agissait, mais c'est pas simple.

C'est pas écrit sur la boite ni sur la carte-mère.

Alors j'ai copié "informations système apple" dessus pour essayer de savoir, mais il m'a dit que ce logiciel ne marchait qu'avec des processeurs PowerPC.

Sauriez-vous s'il existe un logiciel du genre informations système apple mais pour des 68 ?

Sinon, de ce que j'ai pu en tester, les 2 LC ne proposent qu'au maximum 16 couleurs à l'affichage malgré la présence d'une barette portant la mention VRAMM (mais est-ce vraiment de la V-RAM ?) et le performa va jusqu'au millier. Ce qui, déjà, plaide en faveur du performa.

Par contre, pour les LC j'ai 2 barettes de 4Mo et 2 de 2 Mo, ce qui me permet de pousser jusqu'à 10 Mo alors que sur le performa je n'ai que les 2 Mo d'origine et les barrettes LC ne vont pas dessus (d'ailleurs il n'y a qu'un seul emplacement (en oblique, d'ailleurs, allez savoir pourquoi) sur le performa.

Savez-vous si on trouve encore des barettes pour performa et à quel prix ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2006)

OK, alors, ce sont bien des LC (tout court) qui utilisent des barrettes 30 broches. Le mieux, c'est donc bien le Performa.

Lui utilise des barrettes 72 broches dont les capacités disponibles sont de 4, 8, 16 et 32 Mo, ce qui porte sa Ram maxi à 36 Mo normalement. Si tu n'as que 2 Mo, c'est qu'une partie de la Ram soudée doit être HS, car normalement c'est 4 Mo. donc dans ton cas, tu peux avoir 6, 10, 18 ou 34 mo de Ram selon la barrette que tu trouves. Il s'agit de Ram FPM en barrette Simm 72 broches (Attention, il parait que la Ram EDO, qui se présente en barrettes du même format, ne fonctionne pas dessus).

De toutes façons, ces barrettes ne doivent plus se trouver que d'occasion (essaies Microccase).


----------



## ccciolll (18 Mai 2006)

En effet, il ont ça chez microcase (23 &#8364; les 16 mo, et 45 les 32).
Je ne connaissais pas ce site ça n'est pas inintéressant. Notamment pour avoir une idée d'argus quand on veut acheter un mac sur ebay.
Je constate que mon mac est côté à 90 &#8364;  =8-(  
Bon évidemment c'est sans compter le DD et la ram que j'ai ajouté dedans, mais bon, ça fout les boules de penser qu'à l'époque j'ai payé ça 8500 francs !

Cela dit, ça fait tout de même un beau prix pour les ptites barettes, je vais peut-être me contenter de mes 2 mo en attendant de trouver un performa aux encombrants pour récupérer ses barrettes.

Tu suggère qu'une des barrettes d'origine est grillée, elles sont où ces barrettes d'origine que je vois si je peux faire qqchose ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2006)

Non, je suggère qu'un des bans de mémoire soudée à même la carte mère est grillé, car d'après MacTracker, le performa 450 à 4 Mo soudés dessus (comme le LC III d'ailleurs).

A moins d'être vraiment un magicien du fer à souder, je ne vois pas ce que tu pourrais faire.


----------



## ccciolll (18 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A moins d'être vraiment un magicien du fer à souder, je ne vois pas ce que tu pourrais faire.




Oah, avec mon fer à souder à 10 francs gros comme un Posca, je devrais arriver à demolir mon performa, non ?


----------



## ccciolll (18 Mai 2006)

Cela dit, la question reste posée : quel logiciel pour remplacer "information s systèmes apple" sur un mac non PowerPC ?
Car il y a aussi des cartes dont je ne sais pas à quoi elles servent sur ces macs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, la question reste posée : quel logiciel pour remplacer "information s systèmes apple" sur un mac non PowerPC ?
> Car il y a aussi des cartes dont je ne sais pas à quoi elles servent sur ces macs.



La seule solution que tu puisses envisager, c'est de faire une ou deux photos détaillées de ces cartes (ces ? il n'y a qu'un seul slot d'extension sur cette machine), plus une d'ensemble sur la machine ouverte, qu'on voie son implantation. On essaiera de te trouver la réponse, car à ma connaissance l'architecture des cartes mères 680x0 ne permettait pas de récupérer ces infos via un logiciel.


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2006)

Ce doit être un problème de version trop récente : "informations système apple" existait avant les powerPC. tu dois pouvoir le trouver en fouillant sur le site d'apple dans les vieux systèmes (celui du 7.5 devrait faire).

Sinon, il y avait des petites applis qui donnaient des renseignements. Elles s'appelaient en général "gestalt" quelque choes (parce qu'elles faisaient appel à une API d'apple : gestalt.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ce doit être un problème de version trop récente : "informations système apple" existait avant les powerPC. tu dois pouvoir le trouver en fouillant sur le site d'apple dans les vieux systèmes (celui du 7.5 devrait faire).



Oui, mais les infos sur les périphériques étaient très limitées, ce n'est pas dans 7.5mais dans le 8.0 que cette appli à fait son apparition, je crois (à moins que le 7.6 ... Je ne sais pas, je ne l'ai jamais eu).


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais les infos sur les périphériques étaient très limitées, ce n'est pas dans 7.5mais dans le 8.0 que cette appli à fait son apparition, je crois (à moins que le 7.6 ... Je ne sais pas, je ne l'ai jamais eu).



Il y a des chance que tu aies raison.  

Pour les cartes, il n'y avait quand même pas, il me semble, des montagnes de cartes utilisables, et un seul connecteur disponible :

- soit ce sont des cartes avec une sortie : le plus probablement carte communication ou réseau, ou à la rigueur vidéo (même pas sûr que ça ait existé). De toutes façons, c'est le connecteur vers l'extérieur qui peut te donner des infos

- soit ce sont des cartes internes : et là je me demande ce qu'il y a eu à part, me semble-t-il des cartes coprocesseurs (mais c'est loin tout ça )


----------



## ccciolll (18 Mai 2006)

Il y en a une qui est une carte ethernet, donc ça c'est réglé, mais l'autre n'a pas de connecteur et elle est bien chaude quand l'ordinateur a tourné (capot ouvert qui plus est) donc elle fonctionne.
LA solution serait donc de la scanner (car je n'ai pas de macro sur mon numérique).


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2006)

ça pourrait être une carte coprocesseur (FPU6882) si je ne m'égare pas
ou une carte "apple II" (eh oui, il me semble bien qu'il y avait eu cette possibilité pour faire tourner les vieux programmes apple II )


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça pourrait être une carte coprocesseur (FPU6882) si je ne m'égare pas
> ou une carte "apple II" (eh oui, il me semble bien qu'il y avait eu cette possibilité pour faire tourner les vieux programmes apple II )



Il te manque juste un 8, c'est FPU68882, et effectivement, c'est la seule autre carte qu'on puisse trouver sur ces boites à pizza : un copro arithmétique.


----------



## Luc G (18 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il te manque juste un 8, c'est FPU68882



J'ai tapé tellement vite que je suis remonté dans le temps, un peu plus, je collai un 6502


----------



## brancat (18 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça pourrait être une carte coprocesseur (FPU6882) si je ne m'égare pas
> ou une carte "apple II" (eh oui, il me semble bien qu'il y avait eu cette possibilité pour faire tourner les vieux programmes apple II )



Peu probable que ce soit une carte d'émulation Apple II, car celle-ci avait un connecteur pour brancher un joystick.


----------



## ccciolll (19 Mai 2006)

Voici une photo (un peu floue, mais j'ai pas de macro) de la carte en question

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=10682&stc=1&d=1148021311

Dessus il est écrit
FORMAC PL 143 REV10 04/03/93 HVL6

Et je n'ai pas constaté de différence quand elle était branchée ou non. même puissance d'affichage, même mémoire.

Mais comme je n'ai pas trouvé de logiciel comportant le mot Gestalt, je ne peux pas aller plus loin et dire si la vitesse d'horloge ou des trucs comme ça ont changé.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=10683&stc=1&d=1148021311
Je mets aussi la photo du performa 450 comme ça les connaisseurs pourront me dire si c'en est vraiment un (car c'est facile de mettre n'importe quel couvercle sur ces boîtes à pizza et de faire passer un LC pour un performa vu que nulle part dans la machine on ne peut savoir de quel ordi il s'agit (dans "à propos de ce mac" il ne donne que la mémoire).

Au fait, en parlant de mémoire, je m'étais trompé, c'est bien 4 Mo qu'il a, j'avais lu la mémoire restante

Tiens, 2 autres questions. Comme je n'ai pas de barette, je me suis dit que j'allais faire une entorse à ma religion et accepter de lui mettre de la mémoire virtuelle. Je vais lui mettre 16 Mo virtuels disons. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Ça va ralentir, mais franchement, je peux pas me contenter de 4 Mo

Et sinon, dans le tableau de bord Mémoire, il proposait "adressage 32 bits" je lui dis oui ou non ?
D'ailleurs c'est curieux, car il le propose dans le TdB Mémoire 7.1 mais pas dans le TdB Mémoire 7.5
Ou alors j'ai la berlue.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2006)

Pas le temps de réfléchir à tout pour l'instant 
mais pour l'adressage 32 bits, c'est directement lié à la quantité de mémoire :
en base, tu es en 24 bits tu ne peux adresser que 8 Mo (2 ^24 = 16M mais il y a un bit pour autre chose), si tu passes en 32 bits, tu peux adresser plus (2 Go en principe mais ça dépend d'autres considérations aussi).

Dans ton cas, ça n'a guère d'importance et le mode normal est le mode "32". Le mode "24" est proposé pour des raisons de compatibilité : quelques logiciels programmés pour le mode 24 standard dans la génération précédente ne fonctionnent pas en mode 32bits. L'option "24" permet de les faire tourner quand même.

Par contre, dès que tu veux utiliser plus de 8Mo, il faut  "32". Sinon, tu verras que malgré, par exemple, 36 Mo d'installés, il ne te donne jamais plus de 8Mo de disponibles.

PS. La carte ressemble bien à celle d'un LCIII (alias performa 450) mais je ne sais plus quels autres LC partageaient cette allure.


----------



## ccciolll (19 Mai 2006)

Pendant que j'y suis, je me pose une autre question.

Existe-t'il une astuce, une fonction ou une extension sur 7.5 pour faire en sorte que le Macintosh HD, le menu pomme et autres choses dans lesquelles un enfant n'a rien à faire ne soient pas accessibles.

Autant le MAc HD, je peux réussir à le cacher en lui faisant une icone invisble et en le nommant "espace", ou simplement en le faisant "invisible" avec ResEdit, mais le menu pomme et tout ça&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2006)

Oui, tu actives le "Lanceur" qui donne une interface simplifiée, où tu peux dire à quelles applications il à accès, et à quels dossiers pour les documents.


----------



## ccciolll (19 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tu actives le "Lanceur" qui donne une interface simplifiée, où tu peux dire à quelles applications il à accès, et à quels dossiers pour les documents.



Oauis, pour le lanceur je connais, mais ça ne l'empèchera pas d'aller cliquer ailleurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2006)

Là, je sais plus trop, c'est vieux, mais il me semble qu'on pouvait le verrouiller par mot de passe, non ?


----------



## ccciolll (22 Mai 2006)

Dites, je n'en ai pas trouvé sur mac et colle, existe t'il des freeware pour faire de la musique tout con genre chaque touche égal une note ou un son, le genre de truc avec lequel un gamin s'amuse des heures


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2006)

Je peux te dire que ça existe, pour en avoir eu un sur mon ... Performa 5300

Par contre, tu pardonneras à ma mémoire, bien fatiguée, de ne pouvoir t'en dire plus, c'était il y a longtemps.


----------



## ccciolll (22 Mai 2006)

Donc ça existe.

Je peux facilement imaginer qu'on ne se rappelle pas des noms de petits logiciels

Moi je me rappelle de plein de jeux sur Amiga et même sur amstrad !

Mais leurs noms


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2006)

Merci de ton indulgence 

Je me souviens qu'il y avait une représentation de clavier de piano, et qu'on pouvait utiliser les touches du clavier (les blanches étaient les rangées "<" et "A", et les noires les rangées "Q" et "@". Par contre, maintenant, j'ai un doute, était-ce à l'époque de mon 5300, ou à celle de mon SE30 que j'ai eu ça ???


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2006)

Même avis (et même trous de mémoire ) que Pascal. Faudra que je regarde si j'ai ça dans mes archives.

Il me semble qu'il y avait des trucs de musique dans ce style très simples faits avec hypercard (c'est d'ailleurs simple à programmer : si je me rappelle bien, il y a une commande hypercard pour faire un son de niveau donné).


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Même avis (et même trous de mémoire ) que Pascal.



Logique, si je me souviens bien de ce que j'ai vu dans la liste des membres, nous avons la même "année/modèle" !


----------



## Luc G (22 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Logique, si je me souviens bien de ce que j'ai vu dans la liste des membres, nous avons la même "année/modèle" !



Absolument  mais je suis quand même moins excusable, ayant commandé mon premier mac fin 1986 

J'essaierai de regarder ce soir si j'ai des traces de ce genre de truc.


----------

